# Tyranids Lot



## Mmorris0987

Looking to sell or trade my Tyranids. Would prefer to sell, but open to some trades. The number in the first set of parentheses is the retail value, the second set is what I am asking. I would REALLY REALLY REALLY like to sell this in one huge lot, so if I part items out, it will have to be in my favor. 

Retail for everything is $1,107.75usd. I am only asking $550usd OBO with FREE SHIPPING TO THE CONTINENTAL US! I am willing to ship internationally, but buyer will pay shipping. 

30x Termagants w/ fleshborers mostly bare ($87) ($50) 
12x Hormagaunts, 10 bare 2 primed ($29) ($18) 
29x Gargoyles, 1 painted, 20 Bare, 8 NOS ($85) ($48) 
9x Warriors, 8 w/ Scything Talons and Deathspitters, 1 w/ Lashwhip and Deathspitter, all painted ($153) ($95) 
2x Venomthropes, Finecast bare ($44) ($29) 
3x Hive Guard, 1 w/ Impaler Cannon, 1 w/ Impaler Cannon and Lashwhip, 1 w/ Bonesword and Lashwhip, painted ($70) ($45) 
2x Biovore, primed ($82.50) ($54) 
4x Spores for Biovores, resin bare ($0) 
1x Hive Tyrant, Wings, TL Devourers from Forgeworld, beginnings of being painted ($65, $15 for TL Devourers) ($52) 
1x Hive Crone, Painted ($80) ($52) 
2x Harpies, 1 90% assembled, 1 75% assembled, both bare ($160) ($104) 
1x Harpy Conversion to Flyrant, Bare, all bits included for the Harpy Sprue, asking 50% retail ($80) ($40) 
1x Tervigon, primed, Scything Talons ($57.75) ($38) 
1x Mawloc, primed ($57.75) ($38) 
1x Hardback Codex ($41.75) ($25) 

As for trades, I am looking to pick up a couple of Tau units I am missing. I would prefer NOS or NIB, but assembled is acceptable but must be WELL assembled and BARE. 

2-3 New Broadsides 
2-3 Devilfish/Hammerheads 

Would also be interested in some of the new Space Wolves formations! Must be NIB or NOS or WELL assembled and BARE. Shoot me a list of what you have and we'll talk.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

